# How many times do your foals change color?



## irisheyes12

Technically, your foal hasn't been all of those colors. What color was the sire (I know you say max Sabino but you don't say what base color). The dam was solid black you say?

Foals change color a lot over their first two years of life. You can't really tell what the actual color will be until they shed out in their two year old year most of the time (of course some horses grey out over the years and appaloosa's are a totally different story).


----------



## Cat

With foals, usually their summer coat of their yearling year is their color, or close too it. However, greys can change their whole life, not going to touch appys, classic roans will change season to season (though tend to look the same ever summer, but look like different horses at different seasons), and then horses with the smutty gene can darken or lighten as they get older as well.


----------



## Vidaloco

Cat said:


> With foals, usually their summer coat of their yearling year is their color, or close too it.


I did not know that...Thanks! 

My Saro changed colors several times too. Maybe the silver gene in her? I know zip about color genes. 
I know when she was little everyone called her a palomino
from this---








To this---


----------



## Cat

What are her parents' coloring? She could be palomino with a lot fo smutty gene. I saw a horse as dark as her, but the mane was also darker, and when they did the UC Davis DNA test she tested as a palomino! That smutty gene can mask the true color.


----------



## my2geldings

The foals I have owned or worked with have only changed color once. They usually lose their baby fur as yearlings. After that you pretty much know what they are going to be. Sometimes it takes them longer to lose all their baby fur but I've never seen a foal change as many times as posted above.


----------



## mare

Vidaloco said:


> Cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> With foals, usually their summer coat of their yearling year is their color, or close too it.
> 
> 
> 
> I did not know that...Thanks!
> 
> My Saro changed colors several times too. Maybe the silver gene in her? I know zip about color genes.
> I know when she was little everyone called her a palomino
> from this---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this---
Click to expand...

I believe you still have a Palomino, but now she's a chocolate Palomino. Very pretty girl by the way


----------



## mare

I finally had my colt color tested because nobody cold agree on his color.








To this


----------



## my2geldings

I don't see the winter fuzz as a change of color. Every horse will change color and go darker.


----------



## Vidaloco

Hey mare I misspoke 
I knew she was a "chocolate" palomino. She is a Rocky Mountain horse so I always think of her as a chocolate flaxen.


----------



## irisheyes12

Vidaloco said:


> I did not know that...Thanks!
> 
> My Saro changed colors several times too. Maybe the silver gene in her? I know zip about color genes.
> I know when she was little everyone called her a palomino
> from this---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this---



Liver Chestnut/Flaxen Chestnut.


----------



## WildFeathers

My girl is unrecognizable from when she was a baby(she's an Appaloosa). She's four now and is very colorful, you'd never believe she was born solid brown. And I mean brown, not bay or chestnut, dark chocolate _brown_. 

then-









and now-


----------



## RusticWildFire

mare said:


> I finally had my colt color tested because nobody cold agree on his color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this




Oh my goodness!! Adorable 

I know nothing about color. Just wanted to say that that's a really cute baby!


----------



## TxHorseMom

Don't forget also that many foals and horses bleach out in the summer months. That can be a factor too.


----------



## RockieeReiner

You know, hank is the same way! He was RED chestnut but then all the sudden he turned on us to chocolate with half flaxen mane and tall and his sire line is pretty much all palominos and his dam side is pretty much all chestnuts and palomino

Here are some pictures









HANK is on the right!


----------

